# Rear Surround Designs with small footprint



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I have been doing some speakers projects for the last 5 or six years. So far, I have built two NatP's, a Modula NeoCC, and a PE Kit (BR-1 novice kit, I believe). I am currently in the process of building a new sub but I also wanted to replace the heavy BR-1's as my rear surrounds. My needs are simple, I would like something with a small footprint as my 14x25 room is quickly running out of space since I put in a 2nd row of chairs. Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

How small of a footprint?


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

mechman said:


> How small of a footprint?


Less than 12 inches in depth (under 10 would be preferable if possible) and less than 12 inches in height.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

No budget, no advice...


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

1Michael said:


> No budget, no advice...



Let's say under $600 but willing to go higher for a highly recommended design.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Any reason not to rebuild the BR-1s in a more desirable shape? Assuming you like the sound mounted on the wall, you can likely change the enclosure shape dramatically and not change the sound much at all. The only trick is to retain the front panel width, relative driver spacing and the total volume. 

That said, I can find nothing on PE's site to indicate box volume, so that's as far as I go!

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## waxlroyce (Apr 11, 2011)

fbov said:


> Any reason not to rebuild the BR-1s in a more desirable shape? Assuming you like the sound mounted on the wall, you can likely change the enclosure shape dramatically and not change the sound much at all. The only trick is to retain the front panel width, relative driver spacing and the total volume.
> 
> That said, I can find nothing on PE's site to indicate box volume, so that's as far as I go!
> 
> ...


Cabinet dimensions: 14-1/4" H x 8-5/8" W x 11" D.

I wouldn't be opposed to changing the box's dimensions, but I don't consider myself that skilled in box modeling. I usually follow someone else's plans and do the box construction and cross-over assembly.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

The only way I can see to reduce the 14" height and 11" depth is to go trapazoidal - make the back wider than the front. If you're not comfortable with box tuning simulators and T/S parameters that drive them, much less calculating the volume of irregular shapes, I can certainly understand!

Frank


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I find the Emotiva ERD-1s to be quite good. All my other speakers are DIY but was able to use the $100 credit from buying a UMC-1 to buy these and for $169 were a great deal. The drivers seem to be of high quality especially the large roll surround soft domes. The mid-woofers seem to be made out of a composite material. There size is within what you specified.


----------

